# Visor nocturno



## mahurey (Dic 2, 2006)

Hola a todos:
Tengo una cámara de infrarrojo para visión nocturna, pero la luz infrarroja que da el foco es muy pobre. Quisiera poner algo mas potente. Me gustaría me indicasen que tipo de alucinación infrarroja me podría yo fabricar, pues esa es mi idea, la de hacerme yo mi propio dispositivo. Muchas gracias.


----------



## capitanp (Dic 2, 2006)

Algo asi








http://www.seguridadplus.com/iluminadores_de_infrarrojos_122_0.htm


----------



## capitanp (Dic 2, 2006)

todos los led infrarrojos


----------



## mahurey (Dic 3, 2006)

Gracias capitanp:
En tu esquema entiendo que pondriamos (en este caso 5) led en serie junto con una resistencia de 150 ohmios y entrada de 12v.
Tambien entiendo que podriamos poner en paralelo todas las series que hicieran falta para tener la iluminacion correcta.
Si es asi me gustaria me lo confirmara. Gracia

Perdon por la errata de alucinacion en vez de iluminacion en mi primer mensaje. Con el corrector ortografico aveces en vez de corregir la erramos.


----------



## capitanp (Dic 3, 2006)

si, también podrías aumentar la cantidad de leds si no es suficiente, he visto unos iluminadores comerciales que tienen hasta 50 leds


----------



## mahurey (Dic 4, 2006)

Gracias Capitap.


----------



## capitanp (Dic 4, 2006)

también hay lamparas de descarga que emiten luz infrarroja mediante un filtro tipo el que traen lo controles remotos


----------



## sebapostigo (Oct 12, 2007)

A los led le puedes enviar pulsos, si a su máxima corriente es de 50mA, le puedes dar un pulso de hasta 150mA, por lo cual aumentarías su luminosidad, busca el datasheet de algún led y obtendrás los datos de duración del pulso e intervalo entre ellos.


----------



## moonrec (Nov 5, 2007)

Saludos,

Si usas lamparas, puedes construir filtros infrarrojos utilizando pelicula Ektachrome sin exponer. Funciona de maravilla!


----------



## jotavives (Feb 25, 2009)

Hola, me podrian ayudar ahacer un circuito para filtrar la luz infrarroja desde una camara


----------



## Chico3001 (Feb 25, 2009)

Electronicamente hablando eso no es posible de hacer... 

Solo se podria de maneras opticas agregando filtros que bloqueen la luz que no quieres que llegue, o cambiando el CCD por alguno con sensibilidades mas elevadas en ciertas zonas


----------



## jotavives (Feb 25, 2009)

CCD?


----------



## Chico3001 (Feb 25, 2009)

EL CCD es el chip que convierte la luz en impulsos electricos, es el ojo de la camara

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/CCD_(sensor)


----------



## capitanp (Feb 25, 2009)

YouTube - Convierte tu webcam en una cÃ¡mara infrarroja


----------



## Chico3001 (Feb 26, 2009)

que bien... nunca me imagine que un negativo pudiera ser usado como filtro IR... lo tendre que probar alguna vez...


----------

